# Lieferzeit Canyon - ich krieg nen Fön!



## Titanwade (28. Februar 2009)

Habe ich doch bei Canyon ein neues MTB bestellt. Bei der Rahmenfarbe schwarz war eine Lieferzeit in KW11 abgegeben. - Naja, denke ich mir, die können es halt nicht schneller.

Ich bestelle das Rad (Größe M!) dann in weiß, da ist zwar keine Lieferzeit angegeben, aber das wird ja keinen großen Unterschied machen, denk ich mir.

Letzte Woche nun bekomme ich die Rechnung mit dem Lieferdatum: 1. Juni! 

Was soll das?! Ich meine, im Juni ist der Sommer schon wieder halb rum! 

Warum werden im Online-Shop Räder verkauft, die quasi nicht lieferbar sind?!
Zumindest müsste da doch ein roter fetter Hinweis stehen "momentan ausverkauft" bzw. "Lieferzeit mehrere Monate"!

Für was brauchen die überhaupt mehrere Monate?! Ich meine, wenn ich bei eBay ein Radl kaufe, habe ich es in 1 Woche! Aber bis Juni, da bestellen sich andere ein Fertighaus, bekommen es geliefert, bauen es auf und machen den Innenausbau. Inklusive EBK und tapezieren!

Hat Canyon schonmal was von Lagerhaltung gehört? He, wir haben fast Frühjahr. Ist ja wohl logisch, dass sich da Leute ein Radl bestellen wollen. Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass die in Koblenz jetzt erst anfangen, die Rahmen in Fernost zu bestellen!  Naja, aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die sind jedes Jahr aufs neue überrascht, dass am 24. Dezember Heilig Abend ist! 

Aber ich versteh auch nicht, was das für ne Service-Einstellung ist, sowas den Kunden im Ernst zuzumuten?! Irgendwie erinnert mich das an Leute, die nach dem Motto leben "ich habe ein Brett vor dem Kopf. Ich bin ein Schreiner"!


----------



## Graf Bobby (28. Februar 2009)

Die Beschwerden hört man wirklich jedes Jahr. Selbst ich lese sie, obwohl ich garkeinen Canyon Bike Bedarf habe. Ich wundere mich jedesmal erneut, wieso die Leute dort immernoch bestellen, wo sie von diesen Problemen wissen.

Das ganze dreht sich im Kreis. Canyon hat jedes Jahr massig Bestellungen und daher werden sie auch nichts lagern, weil nicht nötig (kostet nur). Wenn die leute nicht so blöde wären und jedes Jahr den Zirkus von neuem mitmachen würden, würde Canyon an der Taktik auch was ändern. Aber getreu dem Motto never change a running System wird sich da nie was ändern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (28. Februar 2009)

Willkommen in der Realität


----------



## wickedstyle (28. Februar 2009)

Sehe ich auch so. Jedes Jahr das gleiche "geheule" aber bestellt wird trotzdem. Ich wollte mir auch mal eins ordern, hab dann aber mal die berühmte SUFU genutzt und bin schnell von Canyon und FAT ab, wobei ich die nicht vergleichen will. Es geht um den Informationsgehalt!
Zumal der TE auch bei Canyon hätte anfragen können bezüglich der Lieferzeit, einfach ins Blaue zu bestellen ist etwas.. ähm, blauäugig


----------



## epson54 (28. Februar 2009)

Welcher Hersteller unterhält denn noch ein Lager? Wer ein bestimmtes Produkt unbedingt haben will, muss halt leidensfähig sein oder dasjenige kaufen, was beim Händler um die Ecke im Laden steht.


----------



## Freistiler (28. Februar 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Warum werden im Online-Shop Räder verkauft, die quasi nicht lieferbar sind?!
> Zumindest müsste da doch ein roter fetter Hinweis stehen "momentan ausverkauft" bzw. "Lieferzeit mehrere Monate"!



Ja, mein Gudder, Du sollst erstmal kaufen! Wann Du dann fährst is' denen doch egal.


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (28. Februar 2009)

es gibt momentan noch eine marke, die in sachen lieferzeit canyon übertreffen könnte ...


----------



## klmp77 (28. Februar 2009)

Eine Telefonat hätte da vielleicht helfen können. Obwohl man da auch vertröstet werden kann. Also stornieren und woanders kaufen.


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Februar 2009)

Im Juni bräuchte ich auch keinen Fön mehr.


----------



## Titanwade (28. Februar 2009)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Eine Telefonat hätte da vielleicht helfen können.


 
Da hab ich niemanden erreicht.


----------



## Matze. (28. Februar 2009)

> Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass die in Koblenz jetzt erst anfangen, die Rahmen in Fernost zu bestellen!  Naja, aber es soll ja auch Leute geben, die sind jedes Jahr aufs neue überrascht, dass am 24. Dezember Heilig Abend ist!





Die Rahmen sind schon seit langem bestellt, lange bevor du wusstest, dass es ein Canyon werden soll




> Für was brauchen die überhaupt mehrere Monate?! Ich meine, wenn ich bei eBay ein Radl kaufe, habe ich es in 1 Woche!




Dann bestell doch bei Ebay,  oder gibt es da nichts mehr was gefragt wäre




> Aber bis Juni, da bestellen sich andere ein Fertighaus, bekommen es geliefert, bauen es auf und machen den Innenausbau. Inklusive EBK und tapezieren!



Ist wohl auch ein bisschen überzogen oder wenn die Handwerker Hochsaison haben dann wirds auch schnell mal Weihnachten oder Weihnachten 2010 wenn der Innenausbau mehr Arbeit gibt als gedacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (28. Februar 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Warum werden im Online-Shop Räder verkauft, die quasi nicht lieferbar sind?!
> Zumindest müsste da doch ein roter fetter Hinweis stehen "momentan ausverkauft" bzw. "Lieferzeit mehrere Monate"!
> 
> Für was brauchen die überhaupt mehrere Monate?! Ich meine, wenn ich bei eBay ein Radl kaufe, habe ich es in 1 Woche! Aber bis Juni, da bestellen sich andere ein Fertighaus, bekommen es geliefert, bauen es auf und machen den Innenausbau. Inklusive EBK und tapezieren!
> ...



wenn man keine ahnung hat... 

lagerhaltung bedeutet für canyon etwas anderes als für dich mit deinen 3 dosen caesar. 

lass doch das canyon und kauf das ebay-bike oder noch besser das fertighaus.

hf


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (28. Februar 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Im Juni bräuchte ich auch keinen Fön mehr.


----------



## Cpace (28. Februar 2009)

Na, fein dass ich Glück hatte. 6 oder 7 Tage nach der Bestellung war der Bock da...


----------



## DrecksBecks (28. Februar 2009)

geh doch einfach zum Stadler da bekommste für 999 Euro Top-Räder. Rahmen dürfte aus dem gleichen Werk sein!


----------



## Titanwade (28. Februar 2009)

fone schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahnung hat...
> 
> lagerhaltung bedeutet für canyon etwas anderes als für dich mit deinen 3 dosen caesar.
> 
> ...


 
Oh Mann, Canyon-Fanboy simuliert kompetenz.  Also nochmals für dich zum nachlesen und mitmeißeln: in einer anderen Farbe wäre die Lieferzeit "nur" bis KW 11 gewesen. Aber Mister Chef-Logistiker kann uns ja gerne erklären, was das für ne Lagerhaltung ist, wo die Lieferung mehrere Monate dauert. DHL liefert übrigens von einem beliebigen Lagerort zu beliebiegen Werkstatt in Deutschland innerhalb von 24 Stunden.  Bei diesen Lieferzeiten ist es schon wahrscheinlicher, dass der Container für Canyon in Taiwan zuerst noch gepackt & verschifft werden muß.


----------



## kletteraffe (28. Februar 2009)

Hättest dich mal früher hier registrieren sollen!
Dann brav in die Suche "Canyon" eingegeben und du hättest gewusst was Sache ist. 

Hinterher heulen is schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (28. Februar 2009)

bloss mal interessehalber, muss man bei canyon per vorkasse bezahlen?


----------



## Bloodhound5 (28. Februar 2009)

übrigens: Votec ist genauso günstig und hat lieferzeiten von 3-6 Wochen  Meins war nach 3 Wochen da und läuft super


----------



## Graf Bobby (28. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich ein Bike will, ist es meistens eh nur das Scott Scale, hier gibts 3 Scott Händler im Umkreis von 20km (und ich wohne auf dem Lande!!!) einer von denen hat mindestens eines in meiner Größe da. Anruf: Hinfahren: Kaufen: Fertig. So einfach ist das. 

NIEMALS würde ich mich auf so einen Blödsinn einlassen, ein Bike online zu ordern im Winter, im Sommer zu erhalten und erstmal in VK zu treten. Als ich meinen Golf 4 werksneu bestellt habe, war der binnen 4 Monaten fertig. Ich behaupte mal, an einem Auto gibts einiges mehr zu tun, als einem Fahrrad, das ich im Zweifel selbst bei einer 40h Woche in 3 Wochen zusammenbaue inkl. Ordern aller Teile. 

Wenn ich halt ein Fuchs bin und meine, 3 Euro Fuffzig sparen zu müssen, um die aller aller neueste Ausstattung erhalten zu können, muss ich halt Abstriche hinnehmen, anders gehts nicht und wird es nie gehen.


----------



## kleinbiker (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

also wenn ich hier die Aufregung über die Lieferzeiten so lese, befürchte ich, das einige keine Ahnung haben, was in der Bike Industrie so abläuft:

Ein Großserienhersteller plant bereits *JETZT* seine Räder und damit auch die geplanten Stückzahlen von jeder Größe und Farbe für das *Jahr 2010!* D.h. der Hersteller X muß jetzt festlegen, wieviele Rahmen und Komponententeile für das Model Y in der Farbe A und Größe 1 für das Frühjahr 2010 bestellen möchte. Sollte er Aufgrund seinen mangelnden hellseherischen Kräften sich bei dem ein oder anderen Modell und Farbe oder Größe verschätzten, kommt es zu diesen gravierenden Lieferverzögerungen. Jetzt könnte man ja mal eben ein paar Rahmen oder/und Teile nachbestellen, die haben aber ein halbes Jahr Lieferzeit+Verschiffungszeit+Zollaufenthalt. Also mal eben was nachbestellen geht nicht.

Und warum planen Sie dann nicht einfach 20% mehr ein? Ich kenne zwar jetzt keine Zahlen von Canyon, aber es betrifft vor allem sehr häufig gerade die preisagressiven, günstigen Hersteller wie Canyon, Cube, Ghost, Radon etc. Lagerhaltung ist verdammt teuer. Also wird versucht immer JustInTime zu produzieren. Und so wird das Risiko minimiert, am Ende des Jahres auf verschiedenen Modellen "sitzten" zu bleiben und diese dann verscherbeln zu müssen. Das würde dann nochmal richtig Geld kosten. Aber genau das ist in den günstigen Preisen von eben diesen Herstellern nicht eingeplant! Sonst könnten sie nicht so günstig sein.

*Fazit:*

hör auf zu heulen, geh zum Händer deines Vertrauens, such dir ein Rad aus, welches er im Laden stehen hat, und fahre schon jetzt glücklich über flowige Single-Trails Je nach dem in welcher Preislage du etwas suchst, ist dein Händler mit ein paar Prozenten oder Zugaben und 'ner ersten Inspektion nichtmal mehr teurer, als dein Traumrad von Canyon+Pedale+Versand. Und stundenlang in der Hotline rumhängen brauchst du dann auch nicht.

Support your local bike-dealer!



Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es auch unverschämt, dem Kunden nicht von vornherein (z.B. auf der Homepage) klare Aussagen zum Liefertermin zu machen. Dann könnte sich der Kunde ja evtl. noch ein anderes Bike aussuchen.

Diese ständigen Verschiebungen des Liefertermins nerven aber noch mehr, wie wenn du weist, das Bike kommt erst in zwei Monaten und dann ist es aber auch da!

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Titanwade (28. Februar 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> bloss mal interessehalber, muss man bei canyon per vorkasse bezahlen?


 
Ja, mindestens 10 tage vor dem geplanten Liefertermin.


----------



## LaiNico (28. Februar 2009)

kleinbiker schrieb:


> [...]
> *Fazit:*
> 
> hör auf zu heulen, geh zum Händer deines Vertrauens, such dir ein Rad aus, welches er im Laden stehen hat, und fahre schon jetzt glücklich über flowige Single-Trails Je nach dem in welcher Preislage du etwas suchst, ist dein Händler mit ein paar Prozenten oder Zugaben und '*ner ersten Inspektion* nichtmal mehr teurer, als dein Traumrad von Canyon+Pedale+Versand. Und stundenlang in der Hotline rumhängen brauchst du dann auch nicht.
> ...



ist die nicht gesetzesmäßig in jeden kaufvertrag mit eingebunden?



kleinbiker schrieb:


> [...]
> Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es auch unverschämt, dem Kunden nicht von vornherein (z.B. auf der Homepage) klare Aussagen zum Liefertermin zu machen. Dann könnte sich der Kunde ja evtl. noch ein anderes Bike aussuchen.[...]


/sign


----------



## Bick (28. Februar 2009)

Für den online "Ramsch" kann die Lieferzeit gar nicht lange genug dauern....

Das hat man davon, wenn man "Hauptsache billig" will ))


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Februar 2009)

Und wenn es dann endlich kommt und Du noch Shimano Komponenten geordert hast, dann erwartet Dich bestimmt noch eine fette Nachzahlung. 
Leider hat sich der YEN Kurs in der Zwischenzeit zum Nachteil verändert.......bla bla bla


----------



## Staabi (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

nur kurz, wir haben pro Modell verschiedene Produktionsslots über die Saison verteilt. Sehr viele Modelle sind auch im Moment als Expressbike lieferbar. Bei dem betreffenden Modell (ich weiss ja jetzt nicht welches Rad in welcher Farbe und Größe) kann es sein das der erste Produktionsslot bereits ausverkauft ist, bspw. Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz in M wird im März x-mal produziert, die nächste Produktion dieses Modells ist dann für Juni geplant. Es kann jetzt schon passieren das bei bestimmten Modellen die frühen Produktionen ausverkauft sind und die Order (also Order Nummer x +) in den nächsten Slot rutscht. In der Zwischenzeit sind wir natürlich nicht untätig sonder produzieren andere Modelle in anderen Farben usw.. Tatsächlich plane ich im Moment die 2010er Modelle (verschiedene 2010er Räder sind auch schon bestellt) und auch die Produktionszeiten der 2010er Modelle, das ist natürlich jedes Jahr eher ein Schuss ins Blaue, denn zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt der aktuellen Saison sind ja gerade erstmal erste Trends zu erkennen. Wenn ich aber in der aktuellen Saison sehe das ein Modell früh ausverkauft sein wird und schnell nachgeordert werden sollte oder in der Produktion nach vorne gezogen werden müsste habe ich aber aufgrund der in der Branche üblichen Leadtimes von mehreren Monaten eigentlich keine Chance mehr darauf zu reagieren.

Unsere Lagerhaltung ist übrigens sogar recht gross weil wir das ganze Jahr über vorproduzieren, also Räder auf das Lager stellen um zum Saisonstart eine größere Auswahl als Expressbike schnell liefern zu können. Ausserdem ist just in time in der Fahrradbranche schwierig bis unmöglich da aufgrund der grossen Anzahl verschiedener Lieferanten und Teile und häufiger Modellwechsel bei den Komponenten immer Puffer einkalkuliert werden müssen. Gerade dieses Jahr gab es verschiedene Lieferprobleme, ein Rad welches wir in großer Stückzahl haben konnte z.B. nicht gebaut werden weil der linke SChalthebel nicht lieferbar war und sich mehrere Wochen verzögerte. Den hatten wir wohlgemerkt letztes Jahr im Mai in den korrekten Stückzahlen bestellt. Alle anderen Teile inkl Rahmen und Gabel lagen auf unserem Lager bereit... Ist alles gar nicht so einfach in der Fahrradbranche...

Das es jetzt den Threadersteller ausgerechnet bei seinem Wunschrad mit einem späterem Produktionsslot erwischt hat tut mir natürlich leid. Sicher gibt es früher lieferbare Alternativen in einer anderen Farbe oder bei einem anderen Modell. Auf unserer Homepage gibt es bei jedem Bike unten links übrigens eine Lieferzeitabfrage.

VG

Michael
Canyon Produktmanagement


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Februar 2009)

cooler Service
Sag ist da was dran, dass die Preise wegen Yen Wechselkurs steigen werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staabi (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

2009 steigen die Preise sicher nicht mehr, es sei denn der Hersteller hat seine Wechselkurse nicht wie wir abgesichert (was bei einigen kleineren bestimmt der Fall ist). 2010 ist bei den derzeitigen Voraussetzungen kalkulatorisch, hmm, schwierig...

VG

Michael


----------



## kleinbiker (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo Michael,

wohl kaum einer hier im Forum wird die Situation der Hersteller besser erklären können wie du.

Ich denke, dass das einigen hier zwar nicht wirklich hilft, aber eben etwas mehr Verständnis für die Situation erreicht.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## Weasel_ (28. Februar 2009)

Nichtsdestotrotz sollte doch das System so ausgelegt sein, dass man schon vor der Bestellung die reale Lieferzeit anzeigen kann. Wenn ein spezielles Rad nicht mehr verfügbar ist, kann man es ja rausnehmen. Ich denke das war auch der Hauptkritikpunkt und das hat auch nichts mit Produktionsslots und wenig mit Lieferschwierigkeiten der Lieferanten zu tun.

Dass bestimmte Modelle schnell ausverkauft sind ist ja normal und darüber wird sich sicher auch keiner beschweren.


----------



## alex_RCC03 (28. Februar 2009)

Staabi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 2009 steigen die Preise sicher nicht mehr, es sei denn der Hersteller hat seine Wechselkurse nicht wie wir abgesichert (was bei einigen kleineren bestimmt der Fall ist). 2010 ist bei den derzeitigen Voraussetzungen kalkulatorisch, hmm, schwierig...
> 
> ...



Heisst Yen 30% rauf, Shimano Teile 30% Teurer?


----------



## Staabi (28. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt, bei jedem Modell ist auf der Canyon-Homepage unten links eine Lieferzeitabfrage möglich.

VG


----------



## kleinbiker (28. Februar 2009)

Staabi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ... Gerade dieses Jahr gab es verschiedene Lieferprobleme, ein Rad welches wir in großer Stückzahl haben konnte z.B. nicht gebaut werden weil der linke SChalthebel nicht lieferbar war und sich mehrere Wochen verzögerte. Den hatten wir wohlgemerkt letztes Jahr im Mai in den korrekten Stückzahlen bestellt. Alle anderen Teile inkl Rahmen und Gabel lagen auf unserem Lager bereit... Ist alles gar nicht so einfach in der Fahrradbranche...
> 
> ....



Das ist dann quasi Zwangs-Lagerhaltung


----------



## Weasel_ (28. Februar 2009)

Und die scheint in diesem Fall ja nicht funktioniert haben (bitte den ersten Post nochmal lesen...)


----------



## Titanwade (28. Februar 2009)

Staabi schrieb:


> [....]Den hatten wir wohlgemerkt letztes Jahr im Mai in den korrekten Stückzahlen bestellt. Ist alles gar nicht so einfach in der Fahrradbranche...


 
Hallo,

danke für Dein Feedback.

Aber mal ehrlich, andere Branchen befinden sich auch in zahlreichen Abhängigkeiten und Prozessabläufen. Und bekommen dennoch eine kundenfreundliche Lieferzeit hin. Beispiel: Dell - Zulieferer aus Fernost, Specs ändern sich ständig, viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten für den Kunden, aber schnelle Lieferung. 

Es spricht für Euch, dass Ihr mir hier ein paar Sachen erklärt, aber eine Lösung wäre mir lieber. 



Staabi schrieb:


> Das es jetzt den Threadersteller ausgerechnet bei seinem Wunschrad mit einem späterem Produktionsslot erwischt hat tut mir natürlich leid.


 
Da mein bisheriges MTB die Grätsche gemacht hat und ich bereits die Marathon-Saison geplant habe ist das für mich eine Katastrophe.



Staabi schrieb:


> Auf unserer Homepage gibt es bei jedem Bike unten links übrigens eine Lieferzeitabfrage.


 
Richtig, aber die gibt scheinbar nur dann ein Ergebnis, wenn der Liefertermin noch einigermaßen übersichtlich ist.
Bei meinem Wunsch-MTB erhalte ich immer noch:

"Eine Online-Auskunft zum vorraussichtlichen Lieferdatum ist bei dieser Auswahl (Modell, Rahmengröße, Farbe) zur Zeit leider nicht möglich.

Eine Auskunft zu Ihrer Auswahl erhalten Sie jedoch über unsere Hotline (0261 40 400 0)."

Warum lasst ihr hier den Kunden immer noch bewußt über den Liefertermin im Juni im Unklaren? Mir gings halt so, dass ich die Hotline nicht erreicht habe. Und die Lieferzeit einer anderen Farbe als Referenz angenommen habe. Fakt ist doch, dass ihr Räder anbietet, die nicht lieferbar sind. 
Und ja, ich könnte ein anderes MTB alternativ bestellen. Aber das wäre dann nur ein Kompromiss und nicht mein Obergeiles-Wunschrad.  

Was mich stört, ist nicht nur der Lieferzeitpunkt, sonder auch die unklare Kommunikation. Und wenn ich erst auf der Rechnung lesen muss, dass Lieferung im Juni ist, dann wunderts mich arg. 

vG
T


----------



## michi_g001 (28. Februar 2009)

YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> ist die nicht gesetzesmäßig in jeden kaufvertrag mit eingebunden?



Den Gesetzestext möchte ich mal sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LaiNico (28. Februar 2009)

oflow schrieb:


> Den Gesetzestext möchte ich mal sehen...



tschuldige, dann ist das schon wohl ein oberaffengeilerhyperhammerservice meines lokalen *dasjetztzuschätzenweiß


----------



## Matze. (28. Februar 2009)

> Nichtsdestotrotz sollte doch das System so ausgelegt sein, dass man schon vor der Bestellung die reale Lieferzeit anzeigen kann. Wenn ein spezielles Rad nicht mehr verfügbar ist, kann man es ja rausnehmen. Ich denke das war auch der Hauptkritikpunkt und das hat auch nichts mit Produktionsslots und wenig mit Lieferschwierigkeiten der Lieferanten zu tun.





Ehrlich gesagt würde ich als Hersteller und Verkäufer so etwas nie und nimmer machen Manch einem gefällt die Farbe oder das Modell vielleicht so gut daß er auch bereit ist zu warten, oder er nimmt es als reinen Lustkauf und hat umso mehr Freude (Vorfreude). 
So lange das Modell produziert wird würde ich es immer eingestellt lassen. 
Zumal bei Canyon eine Lieferzeitabfrage möglich ist.


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. Februar 2009)

mimimi. damals, 2006, hab ich noch wochenlang aufs torque gewartet, weil der schriftlich zugesicherte liefertermin nicht eingehalten wurde. die jugend von heute macht schon nen heulthread auf wenn sie zu blöd zum lesen ist. und nein, "Eine Auskunft zu Ihrer Auswahl erhalten Sie jedoch über unsere Hotline" heißt wirklich nicht, dass man sich nen liefertermin aussuchen darf, wenn die hotline überlastet ist.


----------



## Weasel_ (28. Februar 2009)

Solche Threads, die daraus entstehen, sind aber alles andere als gute Werbung. Ein paar Wochen Verspätung wär ja nicht schlimm, aber 3 Monate?


----------



## Blackwater Park (28. Februar 2009)

welche verspätung? er hat nen liefertermin zum 1. juni bekommen, und der ist ja wohl noch nicht, oder?


----------



## Weasel_ (28. Februar 2009)

Ja gut - aber wenn er nicht von einem mangelhaften Bestellsystem irre geführt worden wäre, hätte er vielleicht gar nicht bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## B.Scheuert (28. Februar 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Habe ich doch bei Canyon ein neues MTB bestellt.









...


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Februar 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Ich bestelle das Rad (Größe M!) dann in weiß, da ist zwar keine Lieferzeit angegeben, aber das wird ja keinen großen Unterschied machen, denk ich mir.



Selbst schuld. Ertrags jetzt wie ein Mann und nicht wie ein Wörschtchen, oder bestell um.

Auch von Juni an hast du noch genug Zeit zum kilometer schrubben.

Gruß


----------



## hexxagon (28. Februar 2009)

Da sieht man mal, dass die Logistikleistung immer mehr ein Kauf- / Entscheidungskriterium wird / werden sollte. Bei manchen Modellen scheint ja die Lieferzeit schlecht zu sein und (in Einzelfällen?) die Liefertreue auch. 

Naja, da bin ich doch froh, dass mein Bike letztes Jahr 5 (Werk-)Tage nach Bestellung da war


----------



## HB76 (28. Februar 2009)

Staabi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nur kurz, wir haben pro Modell verschiedene Produktionsslots über die Saison verteilt. Sehr viele Modelle sind auch im Moment als Expressbike lieferbar. Bei dem betreffenden Modell (ich weiss ja jetzt nicht welches Rad in welcher Farbe und Größe) kann es sein das der erste Produktionsslot bereits ausverkauft ist, bspw. Nerve AM 6.0 in schwarz in M wird im März x-mal produziert, die nächste Produktion dieses Modells ist dann für Juni geplant. Es kann jetzt schon passieren das bei bestimmten Modellen die frühen Produktionen ausverkauft sind und die Order (also Order Nummer x +) in den nächsten Slot rutscht. In der Zwischenzeit sind wir natürlich nicht untätig sonder produzieren andere Modelle in anderen Farben usw.. Tatsächlich plane ich im Moment die 2010er Modelle (verschiedene 2010er Räder sind auch schon bestellt) und auch die Produktionszeiten der 2010er Modelle, das ist natürlich jedes Jahr eher ein Schuss ins Blaue, denn zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt der aktuellen Saison sind ja gerade erstmal erste Trends zu erkennen. Wenn ich aber in der aktuellen Saison sehe das ein Modell früh ausverkauft sein wird und schnell nachgeordert werden sollte oder in der Produktion nach vorne gezogen werden müsste habe ich aber aufgrund der in der Branche üblichen Leadtimes von mehreren Monaten eigentlich keine Chance mehr darauf zu reagieren.
> 
> ...



da sag ich nur ganz hart, in der brance läuft was schief. sollte es nicht so sein das der kunde könig ist, und nicht der bettler?? und das bezieh ich nicht auf canyon sondern auf den ganzen weltweiten ablauf


----------



## Graf Bobby (28. Februar 2009)

Ich hab 2x versucht, dort was zu bestellen, das war vor 3 und 4 Jahren. Einmal konnte nicht innerhalb einen halben Jahres (!!!) geliefert werden, woraufhin ich storniert habe und mir beim Händler vor Ort binnen 14 Tagen was anständiges gekauft hab. Das Bike hab ich immernoch, dann wollte ich ein Rennrad kaufen, November bestellt, Februar sollte es kommen. Vertröstungen und Ausreden ohne Ende. Dann auch das beendet. Wenigstens war das Storno Gemache kein Thema. 


In der Radbranche läuft da was extrem verkehrt. Aber ich sag immer: Solange es User/Käufer gibt, die sowas akzeptieren, ist da keine Änderung in Sicht. Zumal sie ja letztendlich nur jammern und das tut Canyon oder Rose oder wie sie alle heißen nicht weh, Gewinn bleibt Gewinn. Dem Gejammer müssen Taten folgen. 

Wenn ich jetzt ein Bike kaufe, werde ich im Laden mit Kusshand behandelt, dann hab ich es in 2-3 Wochen oder sogar sofort und kann gleich fahren, das Wetter wird ja besser  Wer mir jetzt erzählt, dass ichdas Bike im Juni "eventuell" bekomme, dem würd ich den Vogel zeigen.


----------



## eifelhexe (28. Februar 2009)

Bei vielen Dingen die man erwirbt muß man lange Lieferzeiten in Kauf nehmen.
Ob es ein neues Auto oder manche Möbelstücke sind, oder eben ein bike.Wenn ich sowas bestelle werden im allgemeinen vorraussichtliche Lieferzeiten bekannt gegeben.
Die meißten Hersteller die warten mit der Produktion bis ne bestimmte Anzahl an Bestellungen eingehen, denn es gibt nunmal Produktionsabläufe in Firmen die das aus Kosten- und technischen Gründen machen müßen.


----------



## agnes (28. Februar 2009)

deshalb kaufe ich auch ein bike was im laden steht....  und canyon ist ja mal nichts neues mit ihren zeiten. das muss man aber in kaufen nehmen, wenn man ein bike vom discounter kauft.


----------



## K-J (28. Februar 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Bei vielen Dingen die man erwirbt muß man lange Lieferzeiten in Kauf nehmen.
> .



Welch wunder...es werden ja auch seit Jahrzehnten von den selben Dödeln die "effektivsten" Betriebswirtschaftserkenntnisse an die immer wieder gleichen unreflektierenden Stützen der Gesellschaft unterrichtet und dann umgesetzt.


----------



## Graf Bobby (28. Februar 2009)

Ich sage mal so - natürlich ist es schön, bei Canyon ein superschnäppchen mit der neuesten XTR und sonstwas gemacht zu haben. Aber man scheint häufig zu vergessen, dass man auch mit einem Deore bis XT Bike gut fahren kann, das im laden steht. Mir zumindest alles allemal lieber, da kann ich den Sommer noch genießen, statt zu warten und jeden Tag die Post auf Canyon zu checken. Wer natürlich das Neueste und Aktuellste (nicht unbedingt Beste) braucht, muss warten. Keine Frage. 

Aber das Gejammer nervt  - man weiß es ja mittlerweile und gut isses.


----------



## Bick (1. März 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht WIE man bei Canyon arbeitet und plant - aber es gibt genug
Hersteller, die binnen 2 -4 Wochen bestellte (Custom)-Bikes ausliefern können
und das auch tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjoernK (1. März 2009)

alle meckern über canyon und doch so viele bestellen.

Das soll einer verstehen


----------



## B.Scheuert (1. März 2009)

Bick schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht OB man bei Canyon plant - aber es gibt genug
> Hersteller, die binnen 2 -4 Wochen bestellte (Custom)-Bikes ausliefern können
> und das auch tun.


.


BjoernK schrieb:


> alle meckern über canyon und doch so viele bestellen.
> 
> Das soll einer verstehen


Masochismus?


----------



## Hundebein (1. März 2009)

der thread hat schon lange offtopic!
fakt ist nun mal, dass canyon ein liefertermin angibt und ihn nicht halten kann. ob man nun damit rechnen muss oder ob das bei händlern so gang und gebe ist, interessiert mich als käufer ebenso wenig wie die lagerhaltung oder produktionsverfahren von canyon. 

liefertermin ist angegeben und der muss eingehalten werden. KW 6 oder 11 anzugeben und nach bestellung den liefertermin auf Juni oder Juli zu setzen ist ne unverschämtheit, ruf da an und mach druck


----------



## BjoernK (1. März 2009)

das ist ja dein gutes recht, und das würde jeder andere sicher auch machen, aber trotzdem muss man wissen, dass wenn man beim Versender bestellt sowas vorkommen kann. Darum sind sie mitunter auch günstiger. 

Nur kann ich mich nicht hinstellen und sagen wie ******** es ist, weil es so lang dauert und das man das nicht versteht, weil dann die halbe saison rum ist. 
dann muss man ganz klipp und klar stornieren und woanders kaufen oder selbst bauen


----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2009)

Hundebein schrieb:


> liefertermin ist angegeben und der muss eingehalten werden. KW 6 oder 11 anzugeben und nach bestellung den liefertermin auf Juni oder Juli zu setzen ist ne unverschämtheit, ruf da an und mach druck



Genau, und hört auf zu heulen.
Michael, hat doch erklärt, woran es lag, also entweder:
- noch ein paar Wochen warten-
- Anderes Canyon bestellen-
- Anderes schickes Bike wie Rotwild  kaufen

Schluss jetzt geht Biken, die Sonne scheint


----------



## kleinbiker (1. März 2009)

Hallo,

nochmal etwas zur ersten Inspektion:



YZ-3 warsmal! schrieb:


> ist die nicht gesetzesmäßig in jeden kaufvertrag mit eingebunden?
> 
> /sign



Naja, bei nicht wenigen ortsansässigen Händlern ist es vielleicht üblich eine kostenlose Erstinspektion zum Bike dazu zu bekommen.

So sieht das bei Canyon aus (nachzulesen auf www.canyon.com)

"Die Kosten für die 1. Inspektion liegen bei 69,90 Euro. Bei Auslieferung Ihres Neurades erhalten Sie einen Gutschein für eine vergünstigte 50 Punke Inspektion zum Vorzugspreis von 49,90 Euro. Dieser ist innerhalb des ersten halben Jahres ab Kaufdatum einzulösen.
Wenn Sie Ihr Fahrrad mit dem Bikeguard an uns schicken wollen, bieten wir Ihnen zusätzlich an, Ihnen einen Rückholschein zukommen zu lassen. Hierbei berechnen wir Ihnen 29,90 Euro (für den Versand zu Canyon und wieder zu Ihnen zurück) zusätzlich zu den Servicekosten. Sie müssen den Bikeguard-Radkarton dann nur noch zu Ihrer nächsten Filiale der Deutschen Post AG (DHL) bringen. Nehmen Sie bitte zur Vereinbarung eines Termins Kontakt mit unserer Servicehotline (+49 (0)261-40 400-31) auf."

Wenn ich das also richtig verstehe, sind das knapp 80 Euro zuzüglich einigen Tagen Wartezeit.

So gerechnet, reduziert sich der Preisvorteil von Canyon weiter.

Porto und Verpackung beim Verkauf machen auch über 40 Euro aus. Und die Pedale sind auch keine Dabei.

So ergibt sich in der Summe zum Händler vor Ort ein um knapp 150 Euro geringerer Preisvorteil von Canyon. Vermutlich lässt sich mit dem Händler vor Ort auch besser handeln, als mit dem automatischen Bestellsystem von Canyon.
Damit wäre dann für mich zumindest das Argument des "preiswerten Canyon" verflogen. Bleiben noch die Eigenschaften des Bikes selber vs. Probefahrt, Beratung und Service beim Händler vor Ort.

Grüße
kleinbiker


----------



## mad_caddy (1. März 2009)

Hundebein schrieb:


> liefertermin ist angegeben und der muss eingehalten werden. KW 6 oder 11 anzugeben und nach bestellung den liefertermin auf Juni oder Juli zu setzen ist ne unverschämtheit, ruf da an und mach druck



Das ist denen bei Canyon doch egal,  dann kauft das Rad halt jmd anderes.
Du bekommst bei denen höchstens eine Luftpumpe als Entschädigung.

Ich kenne 2 Leute die letztes Jahr versucht haben ein Canyon zu bestellen und bei beiden ist es in die Hose gegangen.
(Fahren jetzt beide ein Rad vom Händler!)


----------



## warpax (1. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Genau, und hört auf zu heulen. Michael, hat doch erklärt, woran es lag



Wenn ich das erste Post (und die Folgeposts des TE) richtig verstanden habe, stimmt das nur zum Teil. Ja, Staabi hat sich netterweise (aufrichtig gemeint!)  die Zeit für ein wenig PR genommen und erklärt, warum es so lange Lieferfristen gibt. Auf die Frage, warum diese nicht in der Online-Abfrage einsehbar sind, habe ich bisher aber noch keine Antwort gelesen. Man steinige mich, wenn ich sie übersehen habe.



Bick schrieb:


> es gibt genug Hersteller, die binnen 2 -4 Wochen bestellte (Custom)-Bikes ausliefern können und das auch tun.



Eben. Und auch bei den Versendern gibt es welche, die schnell und kompetent sind - trotz des Preises. Wie meine Mutter mir früher in der Pubertät einmal sagte: "Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter" (Auch wenn ich den Satz damals zum Kotzen fand )


----------



## Blackwater Park (1. März 2009)

warpax schrieb:


> Wenn ich das erste Post (und die Folgeposts des TE) richtig verstanden habe, stimmt das nur zum Teil. Ja, Staabi hat sich netterweise (aufrichtig gemeint!)  die Zeit für ein wenig PR genommen und erklärt, warum es so lange Lieferfristen gibt. Auf die Frage, warum diese nicht in der Online-Abfrage einsehbar sind, habe ich bisher aber noch keine Antwort gelesen. Man steinige mich, wenn ich sie übersehen habe.


ich will ja hier nicht den canyon-fanboy spielen, aber die online-abfrage hat ihm doch gesagt, dass es keinen absehbaren liefertermin gibt. weil er es aber nicht einsehen wollte und an der hotline keinen erreicht hat, hat er sich dann auf den liefertermin eines ähnlichen bikes verlassen:


Titanwade schrieb:


> [...]Bei meinem Wunsch-MTB erhalte ich immer noch:
> 
> "Eine Online-Auskunft zum vorraussichtlichen Lieferdatum ist bei dieser Auswahl (Modell, Rahmengröße, Farbe) zur Zeit leider nicht möglich.
> 
> ...


jetzt, wo er den liefertermin kennt, will er es immer noch nicht einsehen und heult lieber rum, statt die konsequenz zu ziehen, woanders zu kaufen, wenn er es so eilig hat. die option hat er ja nach wie vor, ohne dass ihm irgendein verlust entsteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eifelhexe (1. März 2009)

Hat sich schon einer mal Gedanken darüber gemacht wieviele verschieden Komponenten am bike verbaut werden die von zig Händler gliefert werden? Zum ersten kommen wohl einige Teile davon aus Asien.Da ist es üblich die Ware erst dann zu verschicken,wenn der Container voll ist.Hinzu kommt das die ganzen Zulieferer ja ebenfalls abhängig sind von deren Zulieferer.Da sind Wartezeiten vorprogrammiert.Ich schätze manche hier haben keinen Plan davon wie es in einem Produktionsbetrieb vor sich geht.
Wenn ich ein bike zum Anfang der Saison haben will,bestelle ich es entweder schon im Herbst,oder ich kaufe eins im Laden.


----------



## fone (1. März 2009)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Oh Mann, Canyon-Fanboy simuliert kompetenz.


bezeichnend, dass du die ausführungen von staabi nicht kapierst. 



Bick schrieb:


> Für den online "Ramsch" kann die Lieferzeit gar nicht lange genug dauern....
> 
> Das hat man davon, wenn man "Hauptsache billig" will ))


drössiger custom? 



Blackwater Park schrieb:


> ich will ja hier nicht den canyon-fanboy spielen, aber die online-abfrage hat ihm doch gesagt, dass es keinen absehbaren liefertermin gibt. weil er es aber nicht einsehen wollte und an der hotline keinen erreicht hat, hat er sich dann auf den liefertermin eines ähnlichen bikes verlassen:
> 
> jetzt, wo er den liefertermin kennt, will er es immer noch nicht einsehen und heult lieber rum, statt die konsequenz zu ziehen, woanders zu kaufen, wenn er es so eilig hat. die option hat er ja nach wie vor, ohne dass ihm irgendein verlust entsteht.


----------



## warpax (1. März 2009)

Blackwater Park schrieb:


> die online-abfrage hat ihm doch gesagt, dass es keinen absehbaren liefertermin gibt



Vielleicht habe ich da ja was falsch verstanden, aber die Mail, die er danach bekommen hat, habe ich als die Auftragsbestätigung interpretiert. Und die kriegt man ja normalerweise kurz nach der Bestellung. Und da war der Termin dann absehbar? Und in der Online-Abfrage immer noch nicht, obwohl man ihm mittlerweile einen mitteilen konnte?



Blackwater Park schrieb:


> jetzt, wo er den liefertermin kennt, will er es immer noch nicht einsehen und heult lieber rum, statt die konsequenz zu ziehen



Daß das Rumgeheule albern ist, seh ich genauso. Hatte ich aber zugegebenermaßen nicht ganz klar in meiner Mail gesagt, weil ich dachte, das Zitat davor spräche für sich.

Als ich mich zum Beispiel nach einem neuen Bike umgesehen habe, war das, was ich über die Verläßlichkeit von Canyon hier im Forum lesen konnte, ganz klar ein Grund für mich, diese Marke gar nicht erst in meine mögliche Auswahl miteinzubeziehen.


----------



## Azrael2011 (1. März 2009)

naja,..was denn nu?,..geiz ist geil oder will mans möglichst schnell?.

ist ja nun logisch das bei solchen discountpreisen die margen schon elendig früh geordert werden müssen und wenn ein rad besser läuft als gedacht,ist die halt schneller ausverkauft als man schauen kann.

dann muss nachgeordert werden and so on,and so on....

so a bisser wirtschaftlich müssen die jungs von canyon schon denken,dauerts einem zu lange,hat man immer noch die möglichkeit ohne verlust vom kaufvertrag zurückzutreten wenn der liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden kann.

durch meckerei kommen die dinger nun auch net früher angeschippert,können se ja nich herbeten.

zurücktreten,woanders kaufen,fertisch.


----------



## chriiss (1. März 2009)

Staabi schrieb:


> Das es jetzt den Threadersteller ausgerechnet bei seinem Wunschrad mit einem späterem Produktionsslot erwischt hat tut mir natürlich leid. *Sicher gibt es früher lieferbare Alternativen in einer anderen Farbe oder bei einem anderen Modell.* Auf unserer Homepage gibt es bei jedem Bike unten links übrigens eine Lieferzeitabfrage.
> 
> VG
> 
> ...




Bei allem Verständnis für die Sichtweise von Canyon, aber wenn sich ein Kaufinteressent für ein bestimmtes Modell entscheidet wird das doch seine Gründe haben - das Angebot auf ein anderes Modell zu wechseln halte ich für peinlich, denn es zeigt, dass Canyon die individuellen Wünsche des Kunden eigentlich egal sind, hauptsache es wird was verkauft!

Man entscheidet sich doch gerade für ein bestimmtes Modell und eine bestimmte Ausstattung, da man davon überzeugt ist, dass diese Ausstattung / dieses Modell den eigenen Performance-Wünschen am besten entspricht. 

Naja, zumindest läuft das bei mir so ... aber deshalb schustere ich mir meine Drahtesel auch weitestgehend selbst zusammen - auch wenn dann mal schief geht!


----------



## Rabatz99 (1. März 2009)

Also wie sich die geschichten gleichen....
schaut mal über den tellerrand, die asphaltfräser im nachbarforum kriegen beim thema "Räder aus koblenz" schon Gelbsucht.

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=53999


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alex_RCC03 (1. März 2009)

Hey was habt Ihr für Probleme, geht biken..
Hier ein Bild von meinem Rotwild RCC 0.3 von der heutigen Abschiedstour.
Habe es nicht übers Herz gebracht es einzusauen




Nächte Woche bekomme ich mein neues Rotwild R.C1 
daher, 
 wer noch ein gebrauchtes Rotwild Gösse XL, Modell 2006 sucht bitte bei mir melden.

Kann liefern


----------



## popeye_mzg (1. März 2009)

Das ist doch mal ein gescheiter Liefertermin ! 

TIP TOP ! 

Ansonsten: Wer ein C. noch bis zum ersten Mara brauch, bestellen und hinten anstellen. 

Oder Expressbikes kaufen, wenn es euch unter den Fingern brennt 

Die Alternativen kennt ihr ja .....


----------



## Matze. (4. März 2009)

> liefertermin ist angegeben und der muss eingehalten werden. KW 6 oder 11 anzugeben und nach bestellung den liefertermin auf Juni oder Juli zu setzen ist ne unverschämtheit, ruf da an und mach druck





Liefertermin ist angegeben aber nicht KW6 oder 11 sondern Anfang Juni
Erst richtig lesen dann maulen.


----------



## DrecksBecks (4. März 2009)

wenn Canyon wengistens günstig wäre - besser Radon kaufen!


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (4. März 2009)

hab gehört, bulls soll auch nicht so übel sein ...


----------



## Hundebein (4. März 2009)

Matze. schrieb:


> Liefertermin ist angegeben aber nicht KW6 oder 11 sondern Anfang Juni
> Erst richtig lesen dann maulen.



war nicht direkt darauf bezogen..


----------



## Blubberkarl (4. März 2009)

dieses Jahr ist alles anders. Selbst bei renomierten anderen Anbietern. Das liegt vorrangig an Rohstoffpreisen die in den letzten 2 Jahren extrem schwankten. Alu z.B. war gegen Mitte letzten Jahres sauteuer. Die 2009er modelle, die zu diesen Zeiten bereits fertig engineert worden waren wurden noch nicht bestellt, da man auf eine Besserung in Sachen Preis wartete. Und so kam es... der Run auf die Rahmenschmieden startete - Rohstoffe waren nicht so schnell verfügbar oder die Produktion war überlastet. 
Durch mangelnde Prognosen oder Fehlkalkulationen wurde diese Effekte ausgelöst. Und das passierte selbst einigen renomierten anderen Anbeitern über diverse Produkte. Z.B. Cube Stereo


----------



## siq (5. März 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> besser Radon kaufen!



hab gehört, dass die sogar liefern können


----------



## schnellejugend (5. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Kann liefern



Kann man das zu einem Canyon aufrüsten?


----------



## alex_RCC03 (5. März 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Kann man das zu einem Canyon aufrüsten?



Bestimmt.
Rotwild bleibt Rotwild.

Dachte Bike "HAuptsache Egal"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scapin (5. März 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Kann man das zu einem Canyon aufrüsten?



klar, du musst nur eine Delle ins Oberrohr schlagen - schon haste dein Canyon - für ein paar Euros kann ich das übernehmen


----------



## DrecksBecks (7. März 2009)

Die Delle gehört dazu - wie der Stern zum Mercedes!


----------



## clamwinner (7. März 2009)

Wenn ich schon sehe, welche Lieferprobleme einige Shops mit Anbauparts haben, wundert mich nichts. Canyon ist natürlich auf Zulieferer angewiesen und wenn die schlafen, kann Canyon auch nichts machen.


----------



## DrecksBecks (7. März 2009)

welche Zuliefer - die Bike kommen kompletto aus dem Container!


----------



## alex_RCC03 (8. März 2009)

Hier übrigens mein neues Rotwild, leider auch ohne Delle im Oberrohr.
Aber Lieferzeit nur eine Woche




und mit cooler Detailarbeit finde ich


----------



## --hobo-- (8. März 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> welche Zuliefer - die Bike kommen kompletto aus dem Container!



Nicht immer wird in Asien zusammengebaut, das kann auch in Hamburg passieren oder wo halt der Hersteller seine Hauptstelle hat.

Abgesehen davon ist das vollkommen unerheblich, auch in Taiwan muss das Zeug am Ort sein, wenn zusammengebaut wird. Wenn FSA dann Teile nicht liefern kann, steht das Ding erstmal still - im Asien kostet das nur nix bzw. einen Bruchteil dessen, wie wenn hier die Bänder stehen - eventuell wird dort diese Zeit nichtmal bezahlt  wer weiß das schon.


----------



## fone (10. März 2009)

was kostet denn so ein container an miete? kommen die montenbaiks mit montierten rädern?


----------



## clemson (10. März 2009)

DrecksBecks schrieb:


> welche Zuliefer - die Bike kommen kompletto aus dem Container!




stimmt nicht...es gibt hersteller die nur die rahmen als rohware bekommen und hier in deutschland den zusammenbau machen.......


----------



## eifelhexe (10. März 2009)

Wenn so´n Container nicht voll ist,wird der wohl kaum auf Reisen gehen.Denn so´ne Lieferung wird so Schätzungsweise 25.000 Euro kosten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mwulf (10. März 2009)

alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Hier übrigens mein neues Rotwild, leider auch ohne Delle im Oberrohr.



Das tut mir aber leid, falls ich dir aus deiner missliche Lage helfen soll kannst du dich bei mir melden. Ich habe nämlich schon mal eine richtig schöne Delle in ein Oberrohr gehauen.



eifelhexe schrieb:


> Wenn so´n Container nicht voll ist,wird der wohl kaum auf Reisen gehen.Denn so´ne Lieferung wird so Schätzungsweise 25.000 Euro kosten.



Im Internet kursieren preise von 2500 - 5000  incl. Zoll direkt auf den Hof.



Wurde der Fön jetzt schon geliefert und was für Modelle gibts bei Canyon als Entschädigung? Kann man sich da ein Modell/Farbe aussuchen?


----------



## torque_wrench (14. März 2009)

Mir ist mein Canyon die Wartezeit wert. 

Dieses Geheule ist in den Preisen 2009 schon inkludiert


----------



## white batman (14. März 2009)

alles laaaaaaangweilig


----------



## prong (14. März 2009)

Du rechnest den Inhalt des Containers mit, nicht wahr? 



eifelhexe schrieb:


> Wenn so´n Container nicht voll ist,wird der wohl kaum auf Reisen gehen.Denn so´ne Lieferung wird so Schätzungsweise 25.000 Euro kosten.


----------



## paradoxon (15. März 2009)

clemson schrieb:


> stimmt nicht...es gibt hersteller die nur die rahmen als rohware bekommen und hier in deutschland den zusammenbau machen.......



stimmt. Und Canyon ist einer davon!
Viele hier wissen offensichtlich noch nicht, dass C. selber in Koblenz alle Räder montiert. Hierzu gab es übrigens auch mal ein Video bei IBC...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=329015&highlight=canyon


----------



## eifelhexe (15. März 2009)

Wenn ein Stinknormaler Umzug von 100 km schon fast 2000 Euro kosten soll, und der Inhalt auf Kubik umgerechnet wird, dann wird man mit Sicherheit für die Entfernung von China nach Deutschland mehr bezahlen müssen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (15. März 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Wenn ein Stinknormaler Umzug von 100 km schon fast 2000 Euro kosten soll, und der Inhalt auf Kubik umgerechnet wird, dann wird man mit Sicherheit für die Entfernung von China nach Deutschland mehr bezahlen müssen.



die kosten für den transport sind für nen schiffscontainer verschwindend gering. das meiste fällt für zoll usw an.


----------



## Cortezsi (15. März 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Wenn ein Stinknormaler Umzug von 100 km schon fast 2000 Euro kosten soll, und der Inhalt auf Kubik umgerechnet wird, dann wird man mit Sicherheit für die Entfernung von China nach Deutschland mehr bezahlen müssen.



Absolut billig Schiffstransport, wie soll auch die Flasche Wein aus Neuseeland für 2,99 im Supermarkt sonst möglich sein?


----------



## admax (15. März 2009)

Wein aus Neuseeland wird nur als Pulver geliefert und hier mit Wasser verdünnt. Koks ist aber relative teuer. Warum? Transportkosten!
Ich seh schon, lauter Experten hier


----------



## Cortezsi (16. März 2009)

admax schrieb:


> Wein aus Neuseeland wird nur als Pulver geliefert und hier mit Wasser verdünnt. Koks ist aber relative teuer. Warum? Transportkosten!
> Ich seh schon, lauter Experten hier



Blödsinn, kommt per Tank - sehe auch: lauter Experten hier.
Pro Flasche gerechnet ca. 2 bis 5 Cent.


----------



## white batman (16. März 2009)

eifelhexe schrieb:


> Wenn ein Stinknormaler Umzug von 100 km schon fast 2000 Euro kosten soll,



lol....auswanderer tv wissen


----------



## M_T_B (11. Mai 2009)

BjoernK schrieb:


> alle meckern über canyon und doch so viele bestellen.
> 
> Das soll einer verstehen



Ist meines Erachtens ganz einfach zu verstehen. Jeder der bereits MTB fährt und die Zeitschriften wie "bike" oder "mountain bike" liest, stellt fest, dass Canyon fast alle Tests mit der Bewertung "überragend" bzw. "Testsieger" gewinnt. Egal ob Hardtail, XC oder AM. Warum also für viel Geld nur die zweitbeste Lösung beim Händler vor Ort wählen?

Aber was auch mich nervt (daher wahrscheinlich auch der Name von Canyon "NERVE AM"   oder "NERVE XC" ), Lieferzeit, Stand heute, für das NERVE AM 9.0 in black: 4,5 Monate.

Ist dann fast schon so etwas wie ein verfrühtes Weihnachtsgeschenk.
Allerdings konnte ich mich dann doch nicht direkt am Telefon dazu durchringen zu bestellen. Ach ja, Telefonschleife 30 Minuten bis ich dran war - gut, dass ich eine Flatrate habe 
Servus


----------



## fittschy (11. Mai 2009)

ich kann immer nur sagen seht euch den Outlett an, die Räder sind in wenigen Tagen fertig. Auf mein XC6 2008 habe ich gerade zwei Wochen gewartet und habe es sogar noch billiger den Ausgezeinet bekommen(natürlich erst auf Nachfrage). Die Liefertermine die C nennt sind schlicht und ergreifend ne Frechheit. Demnach sollte man lieber auf das im Sep erscheinende Sparbuch warten.


----------



## George_M (11. Mai 2009)

M_T_B schrieb:


> Ach ja, Telefonschleife 30 Minuten bis ich dran war - gut, dass ich eine Flatrate habe
> Servus


 
Wie gut, dass sich Canyon diesen "Service" extra kosten lässt und man pro Minute mehr als 12 Cent zahlt und wie gut, dass eine Flat diese "Sonderkosten" nicht beinhaltet !!!

Werden also folglich teure 30 Minuten werden  Kannst ja mal bei Canyon fragen, ob sie dir für die 4,5 monatige Wartefrist diese Umkosten anrechnen ^^


----------



## M_T_B (11. Mai 2009)

George_M schrieb:


> Wie gut, dass sich Canyon diesen "Service" extra kosten lässt und man pro Minute mehr als 12 Cent zahlt und wie gut, dass eine Flat diese "Sonderkosten" nicht beinhaltet !!!
> 
> Werden also folglich teure 30 Minuten werden  Kannst ja mal bei Canyon fragen, ob sie dir für die 4,5 monatige Wartefrist diese Umkosten anrechnen ^^



Vorweg: Canyon ist für mich nicht mehr relevant - kaufe VOTEC.

Aber, damit hier kein Mist erzählt wird - die Canyon-Nummer ist eine STD-Orts-Nummer ohne Zusatzkosten. Daher drückt man sich bei einer Flatrate nur den Daumen wund aber zahlt keine Zusatzkosten.

Die offizielle Nummer lautet 0261 40 4000. Eine kostenpflichtige Nummer schaut anders aus.  Also ganz ruhig bleiben.

Servus


----------



## George_M (11. Mai 2009)

Dann ruf mal an und achte, wie schnell die Cent-Beträge runter gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suidakra (12. Mai 2009)

0261 ist die normale vorwahl von Koblenz, solltest mal mit Deinem Anbieter reden wenn der Dir noch extra was abzieht. Das hat mit Canyon rein garnix zu tun. Ich hab ne Flat und bisher nie einen Cent extra bezahlt für nen Anruf bei den Jungs 

ist ja keine 0900 Nummer oder ähnliches...


----------



## decline (13. Mai 2009)

also der liefertermin für mein nerve mr sollte eigentlich morgen sein...gehe davon aus, dass ichs morge noch nicht bekomme, weil ich noch keine versandbestätigung bekommen hab ;-)

mal schaun. der nette canyon_verkauf herr ausm forum hat mir allerdings versichtert, dass noch exakt 1 stück da ist und, dass ich das demnächste bekomme, wenn ich gleich bestelle... mir ists egal, wenns eine woche länger dauert...aber ein alternativer liefertermin (mitte juli) wäre dann zu viel des guten... ^^


----------



## M_T_B (13. Mai 2009)

decline schrieb:


> also der liefertermin für mein nerve mr sollte eigentlich morgen sein...gehe davon aus, dass ichs morge noch nicht bekomme, weil ich noch keine versandbestätigung bekommen hab ;-)
> 
> mal schaun. der nette canyon_verkauf herr ausm forum hat mir allerdings versichtert, dass noch exakt 1 stück da ist und, dass ich das demnächste bekomme, wenn ich gleich bestelle... mir ists egal, wenns eine woche länger dauert...aber ein alternativer liefertermin (mitte juli) wäre dann zu viel des guten... ^^



Wie lange wartest Du schon?


----------



## decline (13. Mai 2009)

hab vor 12 (?) tagen bestellt


----------



## Tian (13. Mai 2009)

Hi, 

will mal n bisschen auf die Tränendrüse drücken und mein Leid klagen...vorraussichtlicher Liefertermin von meinem Lux MR 8,0 war der 30. März 2009. Da die Rechnung falsch geschrieben wurde, verzögerte sich meine Einzahlung- diese wurde Mitte April definitiv getätigt. Dazwischen und vor allem danach immer wieder Anrufe bei der Hotline- immer wieder vertröstet worden bzg. Liefertermin. Das, obwohl das Bike auf der Internetseite als "Expressbike" angegeben ist!!! Letzte Woche ein langes Entschuldigungsmail vom Chef persönlich (Problem mit der Carbonrahmen Firma, welche nicht den Qualitätsansprüchen von Canyon entsprochen hat..bla, bla, bla) mit dem Versprechen, in der 20. Woche definitiv zu liefern. Gestern erneuter Anruf Hotline: Lieferung in der 21. Woche- wer es glaubt :-( 

Ich habe die Schnauze ziemlich voll von Canyon! Ich habe es wider besserem Wissen noch mal probiert bei ihnen. Mein letztes Bike (Nerve 7,0) haben sie mit defekter Gabel geliefert- war mega die Galama, bis ich die Kohle für das Wiedereinbauen der neuen Gabel erhalten habe...

FAZIT: Canyon hat gute Räder, wenn sie mal laufen, dann recht zuverlässig. Bzgl. Service und Versandzeiten ist Canyon allerdings immer noch weit vom Optimum entfernt. Ich werde mein nächstes Bike definitiv nicht mehr bei Canyon bestellen- mir reichts wirklich!!!

Herzliche Grüsse

der Tian


----------



## decline (13. Mai 2009)

verdammt... bei mir stand auf "KW 20" drinnen


----------



## M_T_B (13. Mai 2009)

Genau - geht gar nicht.

Also bei keinem Internet-Händler kaufen, wenn Lieferzeit > 8 Wochen.

Funktioniert allerdings nur wenn alle so denken. Ein Rad hat, trotz Saison, innerhalb von 4-6 Wochen montiert und getestet beim Kunden zu sein.
Alles andere spricht für die Inkompetenz der Disponenten bzw. bei den kleinen Firmen gegen den Geschäftsführer.

Servus


----------



## buerer (13. Mai 2009)

Mal mein Update,
hab ja letzte Woche ein Nerve XC in Gr. S und Black bestellt... Vorraussichtlicher liefertermin 22.Juni. Hab dann Heute entdeckt dass es plötzlich auf der Homepage als Expressbike angeboten wird.
Also hab ich die Hotline angerufen und nach rund 20min bin ich dann auch dran gekommen. Da ich mich zur Statusabfrage weiterleiten lassen habe, konnte der nette Herr am anderen Ende den neuen Lieferstatus für mein bike noch nnicht "festmachen", er wollte das aber weiter leiten und wenn alles klappt kann ich es nun Anfang Juni abholen, es wären noch 4Bikes in meiner Größe und Farbe im Lager... mir reicht ja Eines ;-). Wenn dem so ist... Klasse Canyon 
Hoffe nun, dass ich in den nächsten Tage einen neuen Liefertermin bekomme.
Drück allen hier wartenden die Daumen, dass es schnell geht, merke nämlich grad, dass es der Horror ist auf ein bestelltes Bike zu warten, selsbt wenn man vorher weiß worauf man sich einlässt.
Bis dann
Buerer

P.S. Ups sorry sollte eigendlich im "Wartezimmer 2009" landen.


----------



## l312 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

habe heute tel. angefragt bei Canyon nach der Lieferzeit des AL 6.0, l in weiss...Antwort: Dieses Jahr nicht mehr!!!

Wollte gerade anfangen, mir endlich ein gescheites Bike zu kaufen und wollte nach einigen Testberichten und von euren Erfahrungen und Tipps das AL 6.0 holen, und nun das...

Habe auch von den generellen Problemen mit Canyon gelesen. Die enorme Anfrage auf die momentan populären Bikes hat halt sämtliche Kapazitäten gesprengt.

Was könnt ihr mir für eine Alternative empfehlen? 

Viele Grüße, l312


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M_T_B (15. Mai 2009)

Schau Dir mal unter www.votec.de das V.XC 1.1 an


----------



## Lucky1905 (15. Mai 2009)

Radon .... hat auch sehr gute Bikes

Schau einfach mal auf der Internetseite...

ist auch gleiches preissegment


----------



## M_T_B (15. Mai 2009)

stimmt, aber wenn kommt ja wohl erst das ZR 7.0 in Frage und das gibt es nicht in komplett weiß. Ist offenbar ein Kriterium, oder 

Servus


----------



## Lucky1905 (15. Mai 2009)

okay ganz in weiß ... dann haste recht 

Votec sieht sehr stark aus


----------



## M_T_B (15. Mai 2009)

Lucky1905 schrieb:


> okay ganz in weiß ... dann haste recht
> 
> Votec sieht sehr stark aus



war ja auch erst auf CANYON fixiert - aber 4,5 Monate Lieferzeit geht nicht und wenn man jetzt hier liest, dass es bereits das eine oder andere Rad in diesem Jahr nicht mehr gibt....

Klingt wie damals in den unseren neuen B-Ländern. Die mußten auch Jahre auf den Trabbi warten.


----------



## l312 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

das Votek ist schwerer, hat nicht die gewünschte Reba SL und hat nur SLX-Teile.
Das Radon ist glaube ich die einzige gute "Notlösung". 

Grüße, L312


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucky1905 (15. Mai 2009)

Sag ich doch ....

Hätte mir auch fast ein Radon geholt...

Aber dann ist es doch das AL 6.0 in weiß geworden


----------



## M_T_B (15. Mai 2009)

die 1.1-Version ist nur 100 Gramm schwerer  Dann schau Dir einmal die 1.2 an - komplett XT, das ist für den Preis super ausgestattet. Wenn Du dort noch etwas preislich abspecken willst, dann einmal den Konfigurator nutzen oder bei der Hotline anrufen.


----------



## l312 (18. Mai 2009)

Red Bull AL 600 - das wird´s wohl werden ...
Oder gibt´s bei Rose ähnliches zu berichten?


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. Mai 2009)

rose is normalerweise sehr flott und zuverlässig, nur halt etwas teurer als canyon.


----------



## l312 (18. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn bei Rose teurer.

Meinst du denn Rahmen oder die Anbauteile, den Service oder den Versand?


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. Mai 2009)

ich meine die komplettbikes. nehmen wir mal als beispiel den durchschnittlichen hobbyfahrer, der ein unauffälliges "vernunft"-hardtail ohne schwächen bei der ausstattung sucht. der wird bei canyon mit dem grand canyon AL 6.0 für 999,- fündig. bei rose bekommt man für 999,- das AL-200 Factory, das ähnlich ausgestattet ist, aber statt XT naben nur "Shimano 525" naben hat, die vielleicht auf deore-niveau anzusiedeln sind. am einsteigerbike wär das auch ok, aber für jemanden, der regelmäßig fährt, ist das ein dorn im auge. das nächstbessere kostet dann schon mindestens 1199,-.

bei service und zuverlässigkeit ist rose aber nach meinen erfahrungen die referenz unter den versendern.

daher wäre meine empfehlung bei dieser auswahl: wer es nicht eilig hat und aufs geld achten muss, fährt mit canyon besser, wer zuverlässigen service und liefertermine braucht, kauft bei rose.


----------



## l312 (18. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Ausführung.

Ich bin der Hobbyfahrer (viel Straße, Feldwege und Waldwege), garnicht Querfeldein oder Downhill.

Macht sich da die Shimano-Nabe negativ bemerkbar??

Habe bis jetzt nur auf die Rahmen, Gabel, Bremsen, Kurbel und Schaltung geachtet...?!


----------



## Blackwater Park (18. Mai 2009)

wenn du nicht ins gelände fährst, wirst du die 525 naben wahrscheinlich auch nicht so schnell kaputt kriegen. im geländeeinsatz sind mir aber schon bei alivio und deore naben die achsen gebrochen, während LX und XT naben immer sehr lange gehalten haben. daher würde ich keine billigen naben mehr kaufen, zumal die felgen dank scheibenbremsen inzwischen auch keine verschleißteile mehr sind.


----------



## decline (15. September 2009)

Hab soeben ein zweiseitiges Entschuldigungsschreiben und ein "TOPEAK MINI 9" gratis (ansonsten 15,95â¬) bekommen. Eine nette Geste wie ich finde, wenngleich ich nur 3 Wochen im Mai auf mein Rad hab warten mÃ¼ssen. Eine gute Idee der Marketingabteilung...


----------



## lars.laehminger (10. November 2009)

Manchmal muss mann sich schon fragen, wer bei canyon wie dei Produktenwicklung und den Einkauf etc. plant. Wollte eigenlich meiner Freundin ein RR von Canyon zu Weihnachten besorgen...aber das wird wohl nix...obwohl ich dachte mit Anfang November für Weihnachtsgeschenke noch früh dran zu sein. Die W-Modelle sind alle frühestens ab KW 7 bzw. KW 16 lieferbar....schade...hatte sonst gute Erfahrungen mit Canyon aber wie soll ich meiner Freundin erklären, dass sie ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk leider erst im April bekommt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kNiRpS (10. November 2009)

...probiers ab besten mit worten 

kleiner scherz am rande. aber die lieferzeit sind dieses jahr echt heftig. auf die torques darf man auch bis KW 17 oder so warten.


----------



## yjogam (10. November 2009)

lars.laehminger schrieb:


> Manchmal muss mann sich schon fragen, wer bei canyon wie dei Produktenwicklung und den Einkauf etc. plant. Wollte eigenlich meiner Freundin ein RR von Canyon zu Weihnachten besorgen...aber das wird wohl nix...obwohl ich dachte mit Anfang November für Weihnachtsgeschenke noch früh dran zu sein. Die W-Modelle sind alle frühestens ab KW 7 bzw. KW 16 lieferbar....schade...hatte sonst gute Erfahrungen mit Canyon aber wie soll ich meiner Freundin erklären, dass sie ihr Weihnachtsgeschenk leider erst im April bekommt???



In deiner Stelle, würde ich Ihr ein Päckchen Pralinen schenken, wo mit drin in der Verpackung, das Bild des Fahrrades ist.
Echt... Ist das jetzt die Ausrede aller Ausreden????

Wenn ich deine Freundin wäre... da warte ich eine Ewigkeit für DAS Fahrrad! Vorausgesetzt hat sie es sich immer gewünscht... Überlegt Dir mal...Du machst  ihr das Geschenk im Dezember und sie darf sich 4 Monate lang darauf freuen, was noch kommt! Das nenne ich Spannung halten.
Hast du als Alternative ihr was Vergleichbares zu schenken?


----------

